
GM's Cruise Automation Is a Fiction - _Fricken
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/inside-cruises-bumpy-ride-the-limits-of-self-driving-cars
======
_Fricken
I work at Cruise. The technology is worse than the article says it is. Much
worse.

~~~
jijojv
At least Cruise is not false advertising and scamming people into buying any
vaporware like Tesla...

